
Chinese companies 'rent' white foreigners - vincent_s
http://edition.cnn.com/2010/BUSINESS/06/29/china.rent.white.people/
======
Cypher
welcome to 2010

~~~
vincent_s
still valid: [http://www.businessinsider.com/chinas-rent-a-foreigner-
indus...](http://www.businessinsider.com/chinas-rent-a-foreigner-industry-is-
booming-2015-4?IR=T)

